# Switch that doesn't



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Ready to put control panel together and wire the switch controllers in. 
Thought that a good plan would be to check the controller prior to running the wire from switch to control panel.
Did I have a problem? Is the Pope still Catholic!!

Connected the three wires from the controller to the switch and have a light,,,Great!
Threw the lever and nothing happened. O.K., swapped the two outside wires...nada.

O.K., I manually changed the track direction and threw the lever again,,,,whoopee, the track moved. Threw the lever again,,,Nada.

So,,,why is it only working one way. Shouldn't I be able to switch the track both ways at will. 

Just to advise, I have connected the center wire to the center post on the switch. The switches are 1122's.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The center post on the Lionel 1122 should go direct
to one of your transformer accessory posts. The other
post goes to the center of the turnout control lever.

Make that change and you'll be ready to go.

Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Is this HO scale, 027, 1:1 scale, garden...? Make of switch, model of turnout motor. Yeah, just a few little details like that would help us help you.


----------



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

DonR,, there are three posts on the 1122 and three on the controller. Using the center post on the 1122 provides power from the hot rail of the track?? Then using the center wire of the three wire lead to the controller should then provide power to the controller?
Would the placement of the fiber pins have any bearing on this problem?

D&J,,,this is an 027 track and Lionel switches.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Does this help?

http://www.lionelcrossing.com/wp-co...Derailing-No.-1122-Switches-for-027-Track.pdf


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Lehigh74 has your answer. I didn't do the
research so didn't know they were non derailing.

Don


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The controller center wire is for the common(ground). Basically when a switch is thrown the coil grounds out. Same for the anti derail feature. The axle connection completes the ground. For the 022 switch the center wire does not have to go back to the switch just the common Transformer connection. I am going on memory now.


----------

